# Need help on new smart phone - Verizon specific



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a question for the community. I have an upgrade for my primary verizon wireless line and now I have a bevy of choices. Here is my problem. The Iphone 4 is now available but Verizon is rolling out LTE in my area (this year sometime). I might wait for the HTC thunderbolt or Motorola Bionic. I am not in any hurry even though I have a little Iphone envy right now but if I need to wait for either the HTC or Motorola I will. Any recommendations would be recommended.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I would go with the HTC Thunderbolt. That thing is going to be awesome.

I like my Droid 2 Global, but if you're doing Exchange mail, their corporate email app is pretty lousy at keeping you actually updated.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The bottom line is going to be a couple of questsions:

1: Can you hold off up to 6 months for a much better phone?
2: Is LTE, and the cost difference w/ data cap, a deal breaker for you


Based on that your options open up greately. First off if you did decide to get an Iphone I would recommend waiting for the Iphone 5. By the time your eligible for an upgrade it will be an Iphone 7.

If LTE is important to you than Iphones are out the window unless something changes as the Iphone 5 is rumored to not support LTE. 

Remember once you pick a platform you're probably going to stay on that platform due to apps. Tablets can start to become a factor as well because you don't want to buy an ipad and then a droid phone unless you like the idea of potentially doubling up costs on some apps.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Waiting myself since I am now out of contract, currently I see no reason not to get a Thunderbolt. I am definitely going to wait and see if a verizon store or verizon online will have it any cheaper than what bestbuy is currently preordering them at ($250).

Looking like 2/24 for a release at this time if you are waiting on the Tbolt.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> I would go with the HTC Thunderbolt. That thing is going to be awesome.
> 
> I like my Droid 2 Global, but if you're doing Exchange mail, their corporate email app is pretty lousy at keeping you actually updated.


I am probably going to wait for an LTE phone (which data will be the same price as 3g data I confirmed). I have a droid 2 for work and I agree the email capability is not great. I have a friend who preordered a Thunderbolt and he and I are going to pay with it next week and then I will decide to wait for the Bionic or wait for an LTE Iphone (if that even happens this year).


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> The bottom line is going to be a couple of questsions:
> 
> 1: Can you hold off up to 6 months for a much better phone?
> 2: Is LTE, and the cost difference w/ data cap, a deal breaker for you
> ...


I really want an LTE phone so I agree the Iphone is out until atleast the Iphone 6 (or two generations from now). I am going to hold off for the Thunderbolt or Bionic. I have a droid 2 for work and I enjoy the Motorola interface immensely, so I am leaning towards the Bionic. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Waiting myself since I am now out of contract, currently I see no reason not to get a Thunderbolt. I am definitely going to wait and see if a verizon store or verizon online will have it any cheaper than what bestbuy is currently preordering them at ($250).
> 
> Looking like 2/24 for a release at this time if you are waiting on the Tbolt.


The Thunderbolt is going to $249.99 through everyone as I found out (unless you still have a new every two left). I think I am really going to wait for the Bionic but my friend is getting a Thunderbolt and I will wait to play with it until I decide which way I going to go.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I've been much more impressed with the build quality of the Droid X over the EVO so I would be biased towards the Motorola. If you are already familiar with the Motorola flavor of Android you might want to stick with that, although most seem to like the HTC interface better.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

If you wait for the next best thing, you'll find yourself always waiting.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

trdrjeff said:


> I've been much more impressed with the build quality of the Droid X over the EVO so I would be biased towards the Motorola. If you are already familiar with the Motorola flavor of Android you might want to stick with that, although most seem to like the HTC interface better.


I have a Droid 2 right now for work and love the Moto interface. I had an HTC also. Right now the Bionic my preference but there are still more phones to be announced this year and I will keep an open mind.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> If you wait for the next best thing, you'll find yourself always waiting.


I always wait too long. But I will get the Bionic or Thunderbolt.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

convem24 said:


> I always wait too long. But I will get the Bionic or Thunderbolt.


If you like Blur then this post is irrelevant but the Bionic is rumored to be launching without a locked bootloader. This means that dev's will swarm to it like they did with the droid.

A rooted/modded android phone is far superiour to a stock one. Smart phones are starting to become more like computers with all the added bloatware.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I totally agree on the bloatwared droids. I guess I am leaning towards the Bionic now.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

The current blur is not that bad imho, but the bootloader issues would make be lean towards the HTC if Motorola is committed to it. There's been debate whether they will or not.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

trdrjeff said:


> The current blur is not that bad imho, but the bootloader issues would make be lean towards the HTC if Motorola is committed to it. There's been debate whether they will or not.


I agree the current blur works great but the bootloader could be an issue. It sounds like Moto might drop the current boot loader. I could lean either way with the Thunderbolt or Bionic.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I can't stand blur. There's way too much junk for me. I had a Droid though and was used to running stock android without any extra stuff. That means I had it setup how I wanted it without having to deal with extra trash. I'm sure if I wasn't used to that I wouldn't have an issue. With my X the first thing I did after 1 day was root and rom it so that I didn't have the garbage on it.

I did the same thing to my wifes droid 2g and her battery lasted twice the amount of time.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> I can't stand blur. There's way too much junk for me. I had a Droid though and was used to running stock android without any extra stuff. That means I had it setup how I wanted it without having to deal with extra trash. I'm sure if I wasn't used to that I wouldn't have an issue. With my X the first thing I did after 1 day was root and rom it so that I didn't have the garbage on it.
> 
> I did the same thing to my wifes droid 2g and her battery lasted twice the amount of time.


I don't mind blur so much. I like the features but I do agree on the battery issue. That is why I want to see the reviews on the battery life on the HTC Thunderbolt to see what the reviews on battery life are. I might buy and extended batter for the Thunderbolt or Bionic (I am waiting until summer when most of the LTE phones will be available).


----------

